# 135L Planted Tank



## Dennis Quaresma (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi guys, this is my last layout, isn't finished yet, but I would like to hear some critics about it.










Setup: October, 2008.

75 x 45 x 40 - 135 L

1 w/l

DIY CO2

Fishes:

3 _Otocinlus sp. _
11 _Hyphessobrycon sp. _
1 L260 Pleco - Queen Arasbeque

Plants:

_Hemianthus micranthemoides
Limnhophila hippuroides
Eleocharis minima
Anubias barteri var. Coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var. Nana
Anubias barteri var. Barteri
Anubias barteri var. Marbled
Anubias barteri var. Wavy leaf
Valisneria nana
Ludwigia sp. "Guinea"_

Hope you like it!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dennis Quaresma,
I like your tank. I think you did a good job on the hardscape and your plants look nice and healthy. A suggestion might be to add some finer leaf plants for a different texture and/or a plant with some red as an accent.


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

Let the Ludwigia grow taller and flow with the Valisneria. Basically just let everything fill in and move the co2 out of sight. Killer scape!


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

I like it! I want to see how it fills in. You might want to add a small touch of red in your plant scape but other than that i think it looks great. I also love the pleco. you have for your avitar!!


----------



## Dennis Quaresma (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the Replies guys!

Seattle_Aquarist,

I Already have a red plant in the tank, a Ludwigia sp. "Guinea", but i have just one of it and it almost don't appear in the photo, but soon there will bem a good bunch of them.

leelee,

Thanks! This was just a casual photo, next time I'll follow the rules to photograph! 

Dan S,

As I said before I already have Ludwigia sp. "Guinea" in this tank. I love this Pleco too, it was mine, but I gave him to a friend, here's a bigger photo of him:










Soon I'll post some updated photos!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice Dennis. I'm impressed with the simplicity and the impact of your tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love your pleco! Is that a king tiger? 

I see your L. Guinea. That plant looks really amazing when it's bound by green ones. I'm wondering if it's amazing color just might get lost in your black background?


----------



## Dennis Quaresma (Jan 14, 2008)

gravy9,

Thanks!

Tex Gal,

Plecos are difficult to ID but i'm almost sure it's a L333 Hypancistrus sp.

I thought about that, but i think that when the Luds be in a greater number they will be more noticeable, time will show that, let's wait.

See you!


----------

